# Merry Christmas Haunt Forum!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all our haunting peeps!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

And to you - have a good one everybody!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Merry Christmas To All!!!*


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

*Merry Christmas to my spooktacular friends.*


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, yes, Scary Christmas to all! May all you holidays be scary at night!


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Let me add my own wishes for everyone to have a wonderfully merry Christmas


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Merry, Merry everyone


----------

